
German Infrared Night-Vision Devices WW2 - vinnyglennon
http://www.achtungpanzer.com/german-infrared-night-vision-devices-infrarot-scheinwerfer.htm
======
tiatia
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zielger%C3%A4t_1229](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zielger%C3%A4t_1229)

~~~
jbattle
I wonder why they put these on assault rifles rather than a high precision
rifle - seems like an odd fit but I'm sure they knew what they were doing

~~~
IE6
I think the story of German WWII tactics and decisions on how to use novel
technologies is that no they did not.

~~~
vacri
What are you talking about? The Germans surprised everyone with their mastery
of novel technologies - it's how they took over the continent. This idea that
they were hapless bozos when it came to capitalising on new tech is just plain
weird. People look at novel tech like IR and say "ha, fools!" but for some
reason ignore novel tech like stuka bombers.

~~~
tiatia
They used their technology wrong.

Jet engines? Build a bomber!

Rockets? Instead of using the "Waterfall", a design on which all post-WW2 anti
Aircraft missiles were based on to bring down enemy airplanes and bombers,
they build the V2.

------
sonium
The IR source is easy, but how whould they have done the imaging? All IR
sensors I know are semiconductor based, clearly not a option at this time.

~~~
polotics
This is an interesting subject.

Lead Sulphide, according to: [http://antonirogalski.com/wp-
content/uploads/2012/12/History...](http://antonirogalski.com/wp-
content/uploads/2012/12/History-of-infrared-detectors.pdf)

